# Pineview perch and truck burglery



## spikedog (Jan 24, 2008)

Last Sunday Jan. 20th my 61 year old brother and I had a good day of perch fishing at Pineview. Brought home about 50 really nice 10 to 12 inch perch. On the 6th of Jan. I took my neighbor's boy to the same place and had some good success in the same area. We were fishing at the pull off on the east side of the narrows and I must say its a real challenge to get to old, fat guys with heart conditions down that hill to the ice, but it was worth it. At least Until we returned to the truck to find my oversized camo duffle bag had been stolen out of the back of the truck, loosing two pair of waders, wading shoes size 13, Herter's water fowl hunting coat size XXXL and other miscallaneous fishing gear. Both weekends I saw 4 Latino guys at about the same time (4:00 PM) looking over the edge of the bank watching us fish. We were not able to see their car however. 

So beware if you park around this area. It cost me about $800 in duck hunting and fishing gear plus fixing the broken latch on the truck shell they forced open. 

If you see four Latino gentlemen ice-fishing at Pineview wearing over sized camo hunting coats with the sleeves dragging in the snow, and wearing wading shoes big enough to be clown shoes, e-mail me. I'd like to give them some fishing tips. They might just as well have my power auger and chairs as well. I do want to thank these guys for waving at us, and laughing from the top of the hill, specially the guy in the blue stripped shirt. I'm sorry I didn't understand what you were saying, I can only understand English. I'm thinking you were thanking us for our generous gifts to help you become ice fishing enthusiast.

Enjoy the gear, I'll go back to work and replace the neighbor kids fishing gear. Thanks for helping us learn to trust and love our neighbor's and fellow sportsmen.

I grew up deer hunting in northern Michigan. We would camp in the northern woods for a week every year. We would always have a hot pot of coffee on the oil burning stove and a note on the tent door telling anyone to come in and warm yourself with a cup of coffee on the Miller boy's. Many hunters did just that, we didn't know them at all, and in 30 years of hunting we never had one thing stolen. Not guns, not food, not gear. Times they are a changing. 

Sorry to make this my first post, but I thought the real sports(MEN) deserved to know what is going on in the parking lots at Pineview while they are enjoying their fishing.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

This is almost identical to guy in utah's post. This is sad this is becoming so common. Let's avoid the pawn shop debate on this one, and lets keep an eye out for each other out there. I will be more keen on looking for theifs now when I"m out, for myself and others.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spikedog, I to am a brotha in the 3xlt crew with size 13 boots and that stuff is not only expensive, but hard to find good gear in MAN SIZE. To much of this stuff is happening recently and as sportsman with ethics we need to keep an eye out for each other. With the economy going how it is lately I only fear this will get worse. Maybe it was the same guys who stole that purple tent and power auger. So the rule is if you see some hispanic guys dressed in non fitting camo gear, size 13 boots, fishing in a purple ice tent, with a power auger sitting out side feel free to stop by and give them some ethics lessons. Welcome to the forum sorry to hear about you lost gear!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What the hell is going on with all the ****ing thieves. :evil: Makes you want to lock all my crap up in a safe.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man this is getting to be a common occurance. Sorry about the stuff you lost spikedog, its a real shame some people take advantage of outdoorsmen like that. Ill keep my eye out for your gear! Geez with all these thefts happening im definately going to have to take extra precautions hiding away and locking up my unused gear. Its sad to even have to do that. Not all people are bad nowadays though, I forgot to pack up my fly rod on the weber this past fall, when I came back it was gone. I searched frantically but it was gone. I posted up a sign and luckily the next day I had a guy call me saying he found it and saved it for me. He returned it and wouldnt even accept any compensation. Sorry to kinda hijack but I just wanted to give hope that not everybody are bad apples!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

We've got a serious problem, lately. My condolences on the stolen gear...Especially for the neighbor kid. Any theft is a bad one though.

I hope your "donations" get noticed by someone good enough to help you get them back.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. I havent ever had any problems with theives, usually because im kind of paranoid about them anyways & keep things out of site for the most part. Im a nice guy, but there is nothing that makes me more pissed off & ready to kick some ass than a person that takes somebody elses hard earned items. :x . I hope somebody finds your gear, But hopefully in the bottom of strawberry with a hispanic guy zipped up in it!!!!


----------



## spikedog (Jan 24, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR SORRIES...LETS NOT CARRY THIS ON TO NAUSIUM. I LEFT IT IN MY TRUCK AND I GOT BROKE IN AND ROBBED, THAT'S IT! WE JUST WANTED TO WARN THE REST OF YOU GOOD GUYS TO WATCH OUT AND KNOW IT IS HAPPENING AND TRY AND KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR EACH OTHER. THANKS


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is not a new problem.
Thieves are opportunistic by nature. They know where the places are that they can steal with a low chance of getting caught.
Over the years, I have had gear and clothing stolen at ski resorts, fishing holes, and even my own front yard.
I have learned from these experiences to keep gear and extra clothing out of sight from would-be thieves.
Don't take things with you that you won't be using.
These jerks are just setting and waiting for you to show up.
As far as what ethnic group or nationality is responsible, that just isn't the point.
Thieves come in all sizes, shapes, and colors. 
Many drug users have turned to stealing for drug money. These people are desparate and are willing to put their lives at risk in orded to support their habit.
Please protect your belongings, knowing that where ever you are, someone could be waiting to steal from you.
Don't make it easy for them! 
One more thing before I get down from my soap box.
Never put yourself in harms way by trying to stop or catch someone stealing from you.
Remember that this is their job and that they are good at it.
Thieves usually carry protection, in case they are confronted.
They are not afraid use force! I would rather read your stories about getting ripped-off than read or hear about your untimely death from a thief!
Be careful out there and don't make yourself a target for thieves!
We need to watch out for each other by reporting suspicious people and situations to the proper authorities.
This is the best thing that we can do to help each other.


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to Ogden. Look on the bright side, they could have stolen your truck.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

****ing A$$holes. One time that is all i ask in life, one time.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Where were you RR when this happened? Not accusing you just want to elliminate you as a suspect. Everyone is a suspect, that is the remarks you get after you meet me. :wink:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

This has turned into such a common occurrence it almost sounds like someone is targeting popular ice fishing spots. Not just common opportunity thieves.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats to bad someone took your stuff I had some stuff taken from me last year I stopped at a store to get some snacks for the 4 wheeler trip me and my boy was going on he had just passed his atv class an I had bought him a new helmet we were only gone in the store for five or ten minutes didnt bother locking the doors came back and all of our gear including his helmet was gone.


----------

